# 6x2x2?



## Snickers (May 14, 2021)

Hi there! I'm brand new here and I don't have a tegu(yet!). I am just in love with the species and have wanted one for years, but soon (in about a year or so) I may be able to get one. From all the reading I've done the recommended size seems to be 8x4x4, which I can't fit into my room. I _can_fit a 6'6x5 grow tent in it, but not without rearranging my furniture quite a bit. My tortoise is being upgraded to a 6x2x2 next month, and I was thinking I could stack two 6x2x2 vivs on top of each other and keep the 'gu in one. But this is obviously really small for a b&w, how long would it last and is it even worth it? Regardless of viv size I'd let the tegu out every day and bring it outside on warm days for fresh air like I do my tortoise. 
Thank you all in advance!


----------



## Debita (May 28, 2021)

Personally I think it's too small. They grow fast, and surprise owners when they're over 30" quickly. If it's a male, he will hardly have enough room to turn around. Even if you take him out, it's prob too confining. 

Someone else will have to chime in about tents. I just know nothing about them. Sorry


----------



## Tiigu (Aug 27, 2021)

I plan on doing something similar. I have a 6x2x18” tortoise table built up to shoulder height. My female tegu is currently only 11” long, but she’s growing fast (two sheds in two and a half weeks!). My plan is to use the 40” gap between floor and the tabletop (using the legs of the tortoise table as part of the frame) for a 6x3x28” enclosure. It will stick out a bit in the back, but that will be fine.


----------

